# The Fertility Friends Love Ladder - Registration has begun!



## Anthony Reid

The Fertility Friends Love Ladder​
Fertility treatment can put any relationship to the test - even some of the strongest bonds find it hard to survive the torture tx puts us through.

We have thought about this and think we have found a way to help spice up the day to day drag of tx.

Over the coming weeks, we will be issuing challenges to members - each challenge will be a step on our love ladder. The bottom steps will be very simple (but fun) and the top of the ladder will be some pretty hot challenges 

We have designed the challenges to not only spice up your relationship - but also to help develop it and learn about each other.

If you commit to joining the Love ladder - then you must do all 10 steps! And YES we require proof!!!!

Tony
x

ps. For those that did this last time - we have added some new challenges and included a couple of our old favourites - so please keep quiet and do not spoil it for others by giving the game details away!

*REGISTRATION LIST*​
The first step requires registration - this is because its to be kept secret from DH/DP 

To register please post on this thread and let us know you would like to join in with the fun! - We will then add your name to a list on this post.

67 People registered so far.

Tony
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hang on..... I don't have to send you photo's - do I   

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid

WraakGoblin said:


> Hang on..... I don't have to send you photo's - do I
> 
> Sue


No 

Tony
x


----------



## professor waffle

intruiged or what now!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just checking Tony!  Just wondering what sort of proof you want!!!  

I know Professor Waffle!  I think I would like to know more before I commit to it!  

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha i was just thinking that 'omg i bet he wants photographic evidence'


----------



## bib

Perhaps it's video rather than photographic!!!!!!!!!  You'll need a wide angle lens for my ar*e   

Jo xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

bib said:


> Perhaps it's video rather than photographic!!!!!!!!! You'll need a wide angle lens for my ar*e
> 
> Jo xx


I figured that - so ordered one!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Oh - and girls - wait until you see the tasks ... no photos of people are necassary 

Tony
x


----------



## bib

Tony said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's video rather than photographic!!!!!!!!! You'll need a wide angle lens for my ar*e
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that - so ordered one!
Click to expand...

You've heard then.........


----------



## Anthony Reid

bib said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's video rather than photographic!!!!!!!!! You'll need a wide angle lens for my ar*e
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that - so ordered one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've heard then.........
Click to expand...

No - noticed it on a poster at the local fire station


----------



## bib

Tony said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's video rather than photographic!!!!!!!!! You'll need a wide angle lens for my ar*e
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that - so ordered one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've heard then.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - noticed it on a poster at the local fire station
Click to expand...

How funny    

You have brightened my day....fame at ar*e....i mean, LAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tony said:


> no photos of people are necassary


Animals   

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

My DH said he is scared of heights!  

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid

No what he means is that he is scared of being far away from you


----------



## Anthony Reid

Please see the first post in this thread!

Registration ends tomorrow at 6pm!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will provisionally join, Tony - but I am not sure what it involves.

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid

Its fun - you'll love it


----------



## Lou F ❁

Is it like last years Tony ? it was very funny but dissapeared after about week 4 or something ??!!!! I think i still have one of the tasks in a box somehwere


----------



## Anthony Reid

It is like last years - and this year we have a full handle on it - all tasks are ready and waiting 

Tony
x


----------



## maj79

I agree with WraakGoblin, I will register but I am scared


----------



## Lou F ❁

I'm up for then as i did laugh lastyear and the tasks we did do were good ones.
so sign me n Al up Tony


----------



## MissTC

This sounds like fun Tony - I could do with cheering up!

Add me to the register!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Suzie

Come on peeps  Get registering !

Guaranteed laughter and fun 

x


----------



## kitten1

Go on then!! 

Add me! I'll do as much of it as I can before 'Bertie' arrives!!

Could do with a giggle!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

kitten1 said:


> Go on then!!
> 
> Add me! I'll do as much of it as I can before 'Bertie' arrives!!
> 
> Could do with a giggle!!


You might have to do a variation on the first task!


----------



## emsy25

I am not normally into things like this, but you have to live life  

Please sign me up for this I could do with a few laughs.

Emma
x x


----------



## kitten1

Tony said:


> kitten1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then!!
> 
> Add me! I'll do as much of it as I can before 'Bertie' arrives!!
> 
> Could do with a giggle!!
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to do a variation on the first task!
Click to expand...

Uh oh!! What have I let myself in for??


----------



## Anthony Reid

kitten1 said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitten1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then!!
> 
> Add me! I'll do as much of it as I can before 'Bertie' arrives!!
> 
> Could do with a giggle!!
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to do a variation on the first task!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh!! What have I let myself in for??
Click to expand...

A Giggle!


----------



## brownowl23

yep sign me up last years was fun.


----------



## cleo31

Count me in!!!


----------



## amanda_hd

sounds like great fun - sign me up (what have i let myself in for?)   

Amanda x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Added to the list 

Tony
x


----------



## Shellebell

O go on then, I will give it a go

Why do I feel like I have just jumped into the pool without checking to see if it's the deep end   


Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Everyone will have such an amazing giggle if last years is anthing to go by, a
Anyone else ​


----------



## Bekie

Sign me up please    Very scared about what i have let myself in for


----------



## Damelottie

Erm..... would it be terribly obscene if me and Lottie signed up??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Em you mean you and NM  dont you


----------



## Damelottie

Err - no! I really did mean Lottie    
She's my other half really


----------



## Anthony Reid

Emmalottie said:


> Err - no! I really did mean Lottie
> She's my other half really


Sure - but you only need one partner to collect the tasks - and the tasks involve both of you


----------



## tatty

can i join in?
could do with a laugh!

tatty xx


----------



## sarah9475

go on then, sign me up ..... although not really sure I know what for!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

I've signed you both up 

Tony
x


----------



## Maria Christina

Tony, sign me up please   

But I'm not allowed any sex after sat for hopefully 8 months    
so if I have to skip to that bit quickly I don't mind








MC xx​


----------



## Anthony Reid

Added you to the list 

Its a mixture of things including Soul diving, inquisition, race to romance, creative writing, cuddles - kisses and giggles plus lots more 

We will feature at least one item from the last time we did this


----------



## ebonie

Ohhh i will sign up for this mmmm i am wondering the same what have i let my self in for lol count me in !!!!!!!!


----------



## bib

I'm game..... 

Can you add me too please??

Jo xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Added


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Tony

Yes please, intrigued, couldn't resist!

Louj x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Your on the list 

Tony
x


----------



## kellixxx

Im up for a challange


----------



## Anthony Reid

Katiedoncaster said:


> Hi...
> I dont need to get DH to join do I?? Cos he wont!! If not can I be added?!


Well, you can try - at least you'll have a giggle


----------



## Anthony Reid

Both added to the list 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Just reread... no - DH doesnt have to sign up - only one partner needs to 

Tony
x


----------



## jooles0

Count me in too!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Added 

Tony
x


----------



## Fuschia

Hi there! I've just registered with fertility friends purely so I can do this. Dh and I have been ttc for 15 months now so I could do with something like this to cheer me up, thanks!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hey - welcome to FF!

I'll add you to the list in a moment 

Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid

Anyone else want to join in? its fun and totally free!


----------



## Tina xx

Please add me Tony, sounds like good fun  

Tina xx


----------



## mrsaligee

Hi Tony
Please add me

Hi Tina - we're at the same day in our cycle and I'm also a proud (part-time) army wife.

MrsAG
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid

I have added you both 

Tony
x


----------



## Tina xx

MrsAG

Wow, that's weird   How are you?

Tina xx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi tony, can you add me to the list please


----------



## Anthony Reid

I've added you to the list 

Tony
x


----------



## Dita

hi there, well this sounds like fun, add me tony please 


Plus two proud army wifes.......Hello there, we are not married, but my lovely dp of 3 years is in the army too, so would liek to say hello to you both


----------



## Anthony Reid

Your on the list Dita 

Tony
x


----------



## Dita

Great, thanks Tomy, Im very intregued about all this, but I do like having fun so Im looking forward to it


----------



## Anthony Reid

Your on the list too 

Tony
x


----------



## babycat

Can you add me please....though I am on a promise already for tonight


----------



## Anthony Reid

You've been added 

Tony
x


----------



## stella

Sign me up please, what have i let myself in for!!!   

Oh well, it'll give me something to do while i'm waiting to d/r x


----------



## kelly81283

Sign me up please sounds like fun!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Signed you up 

Tony
x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Go on then, i'll do it!  What HAVE i let myself in for??   *


----------



## peabirdtrio

sounds like fun.......  lord knows I need some!  

Cheers

Peacocktrio x


----------



## Dita

can I ask, will I need my dp around for this? Only he is in the army and away during the week, only home weekends


----------



## Anthony Reid

Dita said:


> can I ask, will I need my dp around for this? Only he is in the army and away during the week, only home weekends


No - not with tonights task - it will probably be funnier that he cant get to you


----------



## Anthony Reid

Updated the list


----------



## NuttyJo

so tony, will all be revealed after 6pm tonight?


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*oh noooooo, is it tonight? Im going out  (without DH! ) am i disqualified before its begun? *


----------



## Anthony Reid

jo_robinson01 said:


> so tony, will all be revealed after 6pm tonight?


I got in trouble with the police the last time I revealed everything 

But seriously, erm.... yeah - but between 6pm and 8pm via IM.

For this first task its important that Hubbies/Partners do not see our instruction! so if your IM's get sent to your email - I'd suggest removing it from your inbox.



♥sparklequeen♥ said:


> *oh noooooo, is it tonight? Im going out  (without DH! ) am i disqualified before its begun? *


You can catch up tomorrow - you have a week for the first task 

Tony
x


----------



## NuttyJo

tony! 

ok will await my instructions! feel like a secret agent now or something


----------



## bib

Oooooo this is really exciting  

Can you tell I don't get out enough?    

Pete is nights tonight so I am ready and waiting for further instruction  

Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Go on then Tony...put my name down...am off to Tescos to buy some vino (for a change)


----------



## Dita

well my dp is away on excersise for over a week, so just as well I dont need him around 

  ooooh quick, tell us what it is, Im really intregued now


----------



## katedoll

Please add me too!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Mrs Chaos said:


> Go on then Tony...put my name down...am off to Tescos to buy some vino (for a change)


Not Lard?



katedoll said:


> Please add me too!


Will do 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Its not too late if anyone else wants to join in.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Tony said:


> Mrs Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then Tony...put my name down...am off to Tescos to buy some vino (for a change)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lard?
Click to expand...

Might have to make do with some pork dripping tbh...found the peanut butter was a bit _too _ abrasive


----------



## Mrs Chaos

superstar84 said:


> Shouldn't it be compulsory for mods


I _used _ to like you Sades! 



Gayn
XX


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

I'm think I'm interested but don't really understand what it is all about!!


----------



## mouse14

Can you add me too?

Thanks, Mouse x


----------



## kathleenannie

I'm in!


----------



## yaffa28

Can I join in too or am I too late?  

Thanks

Kelly 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive bumped up this thread for those of you who mentioned other halves being in the Army 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=56060.msg746462#msg746462

Sades! and to think your my friend!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Anthony Reid

I'm just about to open access  to the love ladder board.

I'll add everyone so far to the list!

Tony
x


----------



## dakota

Is it too late to join?


----------



## strayberryblonde

Please add me too!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Your both in 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Everyone should now have recieved an IM and have access to the Love Ladder board (below introductions)

Please let me know if you do not!

Tony
x


----------



## LadyB

hi,

I'm not too late to register am I ?


----------



## Anthony Reid

You now have access to the love ladder board


----------



## Chook

Hello, can I register please?

Thanks
C


----------



## Anthony Reid

Sure - you now have access to the love ladder board


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK

Have you room for one more or am i too late?


----------



## Anthony Reid

sure


----------



## Young D

me to me to me to


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done


----------



## Ann

can I do it too


----------



## Anthony Reid

ok 

Tony
x


----------



## mummyclaire

Am i too late x x


----------



## Anjelissa

.......and me, and me, and me   
Hope it's not too late  

Angie x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done 

Tony


----------



## mummyclaire

Wat happens now? x


----------



## Suzie

you will see a new board called love ladder  on the page where all the boards are listed 

Take a look there 

x


----------



## ikklesmiler

can i join plz?


----------



## Oonagh14

Can I join? Or am I too late?


----------



## Suzie

Not at all Niamh 

have added the love ladder board for you 

x


----------



## lotsky

Id like to register what do i have to do?


----------



## Dee Jay

am I too late to join the fun please add me if it's still open.
thanks
Deborah


----------



## Cubster

This sounds like fun, I would like to join please if it is not too late!

Cubster x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done 

Tony
x


----------



## LouiseJane

I'd like to join in with the fun!!

Louise


----------



## Suzie

done 

anyone else?

xx


----------



## clairy*

hi

Im up for it

xx


----------



## Karen26

hi! Would be very interested to join in! 
All the best,
karen


----------



## *kateag*

I've only just seen this can I join or is it too late??   Sounds like fun!!

x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Its not too late - someone will upgrade your accounts today


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Janis18

I'll give it a try please!
Jane


----------



## Eadie

go on then - me too!

Em
x


----------



## Guest

This sounds fun, sign me up.  When does it start?

Lins


----------



## JaneyPie

me too!


----------



## *kateag*

Should we be looking somewhere??


----------



## eli..g

Only just found this, can i play too or is it too late??


----------



## scrapbook rosie

Can i join in to please

George


----------



## J-Mo

Can I register too please? 
What do I have to do


----------



## Anthony Reid

Sorry for the delay - you should all now seee the love ladder board below introductions 

Tony
x


----------



## katylou

Am I too late?  If not - me please  
Kx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done


----------



## shaz72

Can a Kiwi join please


----------



## Suzie

no prob will add you now 

x


----------



## hbrodie

I'd like to join in please!
helen.xx


----------



## dreamweaver

What a great idea!

Count me in!

Emilienne x


----------



## daisylou

hi,

please can you registar me also.

THanks
Lou


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh you're all gonna love it! its so much fun and we've only been given the first task


----------



## Anthony Reid

All updated - you should now be able to see the love ladder board (below introductions)


----------



## iccle one

I'm up for that, I could do with some fun - register me please


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya.... i cant find it!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done


----------



## betsyj

include me


----------



## Anthony Reid

Done


----------



## rainbowjo

Can i join in please?


----------



## Anthony Reid

Sure 

Tony
x


----------



## kara76

can i join please?

where do i then find it?


----------



## sjm78

Can i join please .how do we get started


----------



## tanya12

sounds like a good idea Tony and something to keep our minds off tx ay lol


----------



## Anthony Reid

All done - you should now see a new board under introductions 

Tony
x


----------



## Shiaro

lol, bit nervous, but hey willing to try anything once, where can I register??

Shiaro (the lass who loves Gaia)
xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

id like to register love/sex  life is poopy.. xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

I've upgraded your accounts 

Tony
x


----------



## Princess Fi

Hi Tony,

I hope its not too late to register................I would love to participate..............thanks... 


Princess FI


----------



## sj79

I too would like to register!!

Sj  x


----------



## jaynee

hi tony I'd like to register please  

thanks Sam


----------



## Anthony Reid

You have all been upgraded and should now be able to see the Love Ladder board.

Tony
x


----------



## Gemmy

Hi 
Is it ok to join as well please.
thanks
Gem


----------



## Anthony Reid

You now have access 

Tony
x


----------



## mayve

I'd like to give it a try too ... may I join in??

tks
mayve


----------



## Anthony Reid

sure


----------



## choccycake

I'd like to register.........not sure what i'm letting myself in for though!!
choccy x


----------



## Suzie

added the board for you 

x


----------



## Guest

can i register too please x


----------



## Anthony Reid




----------



## AnnaH

Hi there!  Not sure what it entails but sounds like fun so please can I register?

Thx

Anna
x


----------



## Anthony Reid

You now have access 

Tony
x


----------



## mazv

Just read this thread! Intrigued; so in for a penny in for a pound. Can I join in too 

Maz x


----------



## Sunshine73

Go on then - I'm up for a challenge


----------



## GB

Hi

Sounds like fun....would i be able to register please?

Gx


----------



## ria pia

I am a new member and am up for doing anything that will bring a smile to my face. My husband can't wait to see what this will entail

Ria Pia.


----------



## loobylou713

Can I register please.


Linda


----------



## Yoda

Me 2 x


----------



## Jess100

Very interesting !!


----------



## icky

Please could I register

xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Am i allowed to play?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Go on then count me in..... if kate can do it then so can i   Will give you a run for ur money hunny    

Sam xxx


----------



## Han72

Can I be in your gang please?  I missed the original cut off point cos I normally skip the welcome page when I log in!  No idea what this is all about but God knows I need something to put a smile on my face!

Nix
x


----------



## Kamac80

Sam LOL i started doing it last year and was good!

Kate xx


----------



## Tilly.

Am i too late ? ? Please let me play


----------



## caz24

sound like fun an register please ? thanks


----------



## hayleyS

Can i register too please  .

Hayley x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

O.k so am i registered now And when does it start Sorry i'm getting a little excited!!!      How sad must my life be!!    

Sam xxx


----------



## Suzie

You should all now see a new board on the board page called Love Ladder 

you need to look at task one and get cracking on it as only another couple of days to complete it in before task 2 is announced 

x


----------



## BAE

Can i register please or am I too late?
Love Bev xx


----------



## Gilly93

Can you add me to the list too! x


----------



## dolphin17

i would like to register please! x


----------



## Suzie

you have all been added 

you should now have the love ladder board 

get cracking on the first task as not long to complete it now 

xx


----------



## little nell

too late to join?


----------



## Suzie

nope but you will have to get your skates on with task 1! 

have added you to the love ladder board 

x


----------



## suemac38

Hi there can i please join??

Sue XX


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello

is it to late to join?

Donna x x


----------



## Peanuts

Hiya

Hope I'm not too late - in need of some spicing up!!
Dxx


----------



## Wendy K

Can I join please or is it too late?


Wendy


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dont forget to post on the Love Ladder thread/Board let us know what you did and how it worked out 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120782.msg1764128#msg1764128


----------



## Wendy K

Hi Dizzi,

I just clicked on the thread link, and it's off limits  

Happy christmas to you, lets hope we both have better luck next year   

Babydust to you

Wendy K


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tony said:


> Task 2 will be announced tonight and we still have to compile the entries for task 1.
> 
> We have just over 100 members in Love Ladder - yet hardly any responses to task 1.
> 
> Its likely that the majority of those who did not do task 1 - will be removed tonight also.


Wendy do you have access to the private Love ladder board from the Index 
did you apply to register for Love ladder on this thread 
wendy  I'm Sure 2008 will be better for us both 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wendy K

Dizzi,

I'm not sure about the thread   But what I can tell you was I spotted this thread on saturday, and asked if I could join in and nothing has happened, when I saw you had posted a link after my request I clicked on it and it said it was off limits to me 

So I assume I am too late to join.

Take care

Wendy K


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Task 2 announced
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122461.0


Wendy can you PM suzie of Admin 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wendy K

Hi Dizzi,

Thanks for the reply, but I can't seem to find Suzi of Admin 

Sorry for being 

Wendy K


UPDATE:  I have done a search and PMd' Suzie


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Are you posting on the hidden board 

TASK 4 will start soon!​
    ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Where is everyone


----------



## Cate1976

Is it too late to join?  Only just seen this thread.


----------



## J-Mo

Hi 
I did the task (Ive emailed separately) 

Im just waiting for the next one now! Do you know when it will be cos I cant wait! 

I LOVE this love ladder 

Jen x


----------



## krispy

is it too late to register?? hope not could really do with some fun....


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm not sure if its too late as we are about to move to task 5 - Prehaps Tony or Suzie will let us know 

~Dizzi~


----------



## mintyflatface

Am I too late to register??

Have just managed to read through first few pages of this thread and am p**@# myself laughing at Bib's comments 

Hx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Its nearly over - however we will in the near future release the tasks publicly.


----------



## J-Mo

Oh no it cant be nearly over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid

Well task 9 is live hun


----------



## J-Mo

Are there only 10?


----------



## Anthony Reid

Kind of.... lol - you'll have to wait and see what task 10 is


----------

